# BFD 1124P & Decimal Bandwidth/Gain Settings



## jmalto (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I built 2 DTS-10 subwoofers and am trying to eliminate some humps with a BFD before I apply EQ with my AS-EQ1 device and I received some preliminary settings from a friend to start with and was wondering if it is possible to input these into a 1124P? He has a different EQ and from playing with REW and reading the BFD 1124P manual I do not think these are possible with the decimal ranges:

minus 8.4dB @ 55Hz, Q=8.9

minus 7.5dB @ 84Hz, Q=2.8

minus 14.4dB @ 154Hz, Q=1.1

My questions are:

1.) Can you apply decimal gain settings with a 1124P?
2.) Can you apply decimal bandwidth settings with a 1124P?

If you can for either of the above could someone please explain how I would go about entering the above in manually into the 1124P? I do not have the midi cable to interact with REW at the moment.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> 1.) Can you apply decimal gain settings with a 1124P?


No. Calibration in 1/10 dB increments is silly anyway. The decibel steps of SPL is theoretically calibrated in the smallest increments of audibility anyway, so there’s no good reason for anything finer than 1/2 dB steps. It’s even less sensible with subwoofer equalizing, as typically making a 1 dB change to a filter won’t even be audible.




> 2.) Can you apply decimal bandwidth settings with a 1124P?


No. The BFD uses a unique xx/60 bandwidth protocol that no other equalizer uses. E.g. 20/60 = 1/3 octave, 60/60 = 1 octave, 90/60 = 1-1/2 octave, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jmalto (Jan 26, 2008)

Wayne,

You have been very helpful tonight in both my posts, thank you! I have two more rudimentary question.

Say I have 3 frequencies I want to cut, for the example we will say 30hz, 40hz, 50hz and I want to knock each down by -3db. Can I use a Preset Filter of 1 (moving the jog dial to 1 on the BFD) and program each one of those frequencies to -3db and save all 3 of the changes to Filter 1? Would there be any added or negative benefit of doing this over creating 3 separate filters? 

I know in the "Shack" BFD guide they created a new filter for each frequency they changed but my question is, is it really necessary to do that or can you just use one filter preset? 

Final question, is there any way to turn off the "flashing" horizontal red led lights for the filters not in use? I have 3 filters I created and 4-10 are flashing red constantly.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, jmalto. :T



> Say I have 3 frequencies I want to cut, for the example we will say 30hz, 40hz, 50hz and I want to knock each down by -3db. Can I use a Preset Filter of 1 (moving the jog dial to 1 on the BFD) and program each one of those frequencies to -3db and save all 3 of the changes to Filter 1? Would there be any added or negative benefit of doing this over creating 3 separate filters?
> 
> I know in the "Shack" BFD guide they created a new filter for each frequency they changed but my question is, is it really necessary to do that or can you just use one filter preset?


A filter can have only one frequency setting.




> Final question, is there any way to turn off the "flashing" horizontal red led lights for the filters not in use? I have 3 filters I created and 4-10 are flashing red constantly.


Try using the #5 memory setting.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If your friend has an EQ that REW supports, or that corresponds to the REW "generic" EQ type, you can enter the settings in REW then change the EQ type to the BFD1124P and REW will show you the required setting for the closest match that an 1124P can achieve.


----------

